# Aerial Shots Are A " Big BLAST " !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Talk about fun. What an adrenalin rush. Throwing Big Blast Targets in the air and intercepting them with a Wingshooter Rotating Head.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

what psi are you puting in them?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one was close to 90 psi. You will have to see what the limits are on the bottles you have. Make sure you use the cheap thin wall water bottles. The pop bottles are to thick and strong for slingshots.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A new way to apply body powder after your shower !!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought this was a pretty cool one. Exploding aerial.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

treefork said:


> This one was close to 90 psi. You will have to see what the limits are on the bottles you have. Make sure you use the cheap thin wall water bottles. The pop bottles are to thick and strong for slingshots.


This is critical information Treefork. You've taken the work out of figuring these out for slingshots. Thanks!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff!! I have in the mail some Bottle blaster inflators.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The good thing is for air guns and 22 rim fire,, big bore blowguns and archery you can use the thicker bottles and pressure up more for a bigger report and bang. Imagine sniping these with a 22 cal at long distance and getting that big report.Or laying a powder filled bottle on your archery backstop and taking those long shots and getting the immediate feedback from the target.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > This one was close to 90 psi. You will have to see what the limits are on the bottles you have. Make sure you use the cheap thin wall water bottles. The pop bottles are to thick and strong for slingshots.
> ...


Go slow till you get the feel of your particular bottle strength. That's why I like the bike pump. Control. You can see the bottle stretch under pressure. The bottle is a condensed strong balloon in a sense. The ammo pops it.


----------

